# Aiken Code umwandeln



## neu (6. Apr 2008)

Guten Tag,

ich möchte ein Programm schreiben, dass eine Eingabe von Dezimalzahlen in den Aiken Code übersetzt!
Bsp:

Eingabe = 9


Ausgabe = 1111

Dabei ist es egal wie lang die Eingabe der Dezimalzahl ist. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen oder tipps geben wie ich das realisieren kann?

Brauche dringend um Hilfe!!!


----------



## SlaterB (7. Apr 2008)

du musst noch nur 10 Fälle unterscheiden und den zugehörigen String zurückgeben,
da lohnt es sich nichtmal zu rechnen/ die Ausgabe zusammenzubastelen,
einfach ein großes switch oder if-else-Konstrukt


----------



## lohr (7. Apr 2008)

Es empfiehlt sich hier wohl eine switch -> case anweisung 
einfach mal googlen ist nicht das schwerste und wenn du noch fragen hast, einfach stellen.


----------

